# Yamaha 25 2 stroke idle



## erikb85 (Jun 13, 2014)

I think its pretty typical to have to adjust some things on the carb pre/post break in. Everything seats in tight after use and all of a sudden all that gas it getting combusted and less is leaking past rings.


----------

